# Samsung vs Apple



## holylight (Mar 30, 2013)

Which handphone do you like. Samsung or Apple.

I been using iPhone for 5 years and for me is time for a Samsung S4.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Mar 30, 2013)

Nokia were once the kings. It's a bit like saying "my girlfriend looks a bit too much like Cameron Diaz".

Samsung are making devices for the masses - well specced but cheap materials and manufacturing. The HTC One is a much better phone if you must go Android.

I still haven't found a device that will steer me away from the iPhone.

​Religious connotation removed. Not appropriate to subject matter here.


----------



## holylight (Mar 30, 2013)

I once had a HTC device and agreed its quality is top notch.


----------



## Arm and Leg (Mar 30, 2013)

Comparing iPhone to Galaxy is like comparing Sunwayman to McGizmo.


----------



## holylight (Mar 30, 2013)

Change is needed for iPhone to prevent it becoming a history like some comparison given above.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Mar 30, 2013)

Arm and Leg said:


> Comparing iPhone to Galaxy is like comparing Sunwayman to McGizmo.



Which way around is that? 

I'm not sure that's the best comparison... Sunwayman and Surefire, maybe. There's no equivalent in the phone world for a McGizmo.


----------



## Overclocker (Mar 30, 2013)

apple reminds me more of Palm. remember the PDA days?

PalmOS just like iOS is a non-scalable, non-multitasking operating system that had better app support and performance that competing platforms e.g. PPC

in order to not break app backwards compatibility Palm simply quadrupled the screen resolution from 160x160 to 320x320. same trick used by apple. a software layer simply translates 1 pixel into 4 on the new screen for old apps

when Palm wanted a wider screen they simply extended it to 480 pixels. old apps simply won't fill the entire screen. again same trick used by apple in IP5, old apps simply doesn't fill the entire screen. only this time apple made the display too long/wide coz they really didn't have a choice: a bigger screen would make PPI lower coz iOS simply cannot scale to any arbitrary resolution. i.e. they're stuck with the quadrupled resolution coz quadrupling it yet again simply isn't practical right now

Editorial comment removed.--Bill


----------



## Overclocker (Mar 31, 2013)

mvyrmnd said:


> Your technical discussion was interesting. That last bit is turning back into religious warfare.



so called religious warfare usually involves e.g. islam attacking christianity, etc. never have i espoused any opposing brand. in fact i didn't even mention samsung

i'm an agnostic/atheist myself so i can understand how an apple believer would feel if their favorite god or gadget maker was somehow criticized. in fact there was a study linking apple fanboyism to religious experiences. the same parts of the brain are involved

what i'm saying is looking forward there's a bleak future for iOS. PalmOS never got beyond 320x480 so it really makes you wonder how iOS will go from here. for apple to increase their screen sizes it would mean decreasing their pixel density. after everything they spent on marketing their so called "Retina" display it would be a shame if their new flagship would have lower PPI than the old model.

everyday more and more people are starting to notice that iphone is just the same old, same old. any critical thinker would see apple trying to claim ownership of the rectangular shape with rounded corners as patent abuse. 

i'm sure i've made my opinion clear (all caps helps). now if anyone disagrees then pls don't send a suicide bomber my way, ok?


----------



## Overclocker (Mar 31, 2013)

Religious connotations removed--Bill 




what i'm saying is looking forward there's a bleak future for iOS. PalmOS never got beyond 320x480 so it really makes you wonder how iOS will go from here. for apple to increase their screen sizes it would mean decreasing their pixel density. after everything they spent on marketing their so called "Retina" display it would be a shame if their new flagship would have lower PPI than the old model.

everyday more and more people are starting to notice that iphone is just the same old, same old. any critical thinker would see apple trying to claim ownership of the rectangular shape with rounded corners as patent abuse. 

i'm sure i've made my opinion clear (all caps helps). now if anyone disagrees then pls don't send a suicide bomber my way, ok?


----------



## Arm and Leg (Mar 31, 2013)

Two comments, first, iOS HAS multitasking.
Second, in reply to your last post:
Involving all te religious crap is going a stretch too far, and is what usually happens when people go about comparing fruits to plastic...


----------



## mvyrmnd (Mar 31, 2013)

Comments relating to religion removed. Not appropriate for the subject of this thread.--Bill


----------



## Overclocker (Mar 31, 2013)

mvyrmnd said:


> This is exactly what I was afraid of. I'm bailing out here before this smurf gets any worse.




pathetic. don't tell me you got offended by what i said?


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Mar 31, 2013)

I never drank the iJuice.
I had lots of blackberrys. I liked the phones and got to support a Canadian company.
I might go back to the new one. 
But really, I'm happy with my Samsung S2x. In all likelyhood I'll get the S4.


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 31, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr4CFGapV5c


----------



## holylight (Mar 31, 2013)

If iPhone storage and data transfer can be improved. This may change my mind. Dig some news out, check it out. 
http://www.thegadgetsreporter.com/2013/03/30/apples-iphone-5s-rumors-release-date-specs/


----------



## idleprocess (Mar 31, 2013)

Had an iPhone 3G for two years that was OK. Its reliance on iTunes to do much anything was a liability - I detest iTunes and it ran like hell on my PC. Eventually, the phone couldn't synch with iTunes (something to do with the proprietary USB driver) and 3rd-party apps stopped working altogether. Apple also had some weird problems with the sim, resulting in random loss-of-network issues that required a time- and battery-munching reboot. While the absolute need for iTunes synching is gone, I simply loathe the software too much - why does it need to run a half-dozen services, why does it force me to spend so much time putzing with it, and why can't it work with my existing music library in a sensible (read: _non-flat_) directory structure?

At about that time, I went for the HTC Thunderbolt, knowing full well that it was a first-generation device that would be potentially troublesome ... and indeed it was. While it suffered from none of the USB problems that the iPhone did _(mount the phone like a USB drive - astounding!)_, it had issues with notifications (evidently I didn't need to know about incoming phone calls, texts, nor voicemails) and randomly dropping cellular data. It was also a battery pig - I was lucky to end the day with 40% battery with *extremely* light usage. Coincidentally, about a month after I ditched it, HTC / VzW finally released the long-awaited ICS update for the Thunderbolt, which apparently fixed nearly all of its ills.

Currently have a second-hand Galaxy Nexus and like it - very responsive and the 2.3 >> 4.1 change was welcome. Far easier on the battery life than the Thunderbolt, a bit slimmer, and generally lacking in carrier bloatware. The OLED screen is ... different ... from conventional LCD - upside is greater power efficiency and vivid colors, downsides lower brightness and some weird patterns occasionally visible. Got the latest android update the other day and am enjoying the new photosphere app. Suspect I'll keep this phone for a couple of years ... now if only VzW would cut me a discount for being off-contract.

Android phones tend not to be as pretty as Apple - that being said, most smartphones get encased in layers of protective rubber/plastic since their exteriors tend not to be forgiving of drops, bumps, and scratches.

The iOS experience is definitely more polished and consistent than Android - which suffers from every manufacturer installing their own skin with the further insult of carriers stacking on their own un-removeable bloatware. However, if you don't like it then you're generally SOL since it's not as customizeable.

Not sure what my next phone is going to be. While I'm beginning to appreciate Samsung for the Galaxy Nexus and the Galaxy S3 is indeed a compelling phone, I'm not sure I can stand the performance-sapping custom skins and carrier bloatware that most phones get. I might look at the new hotness in Nexus-branded devices or ... who knows - I have nothing invested in the various "app ecosystems" so I could go to some of the newer platforms like Windows, Ubuntu, or even Firefox.


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 31, 2013)

I have an android Samsung Galaxy Nexus, which I like, but I like the other family member's iphone5's better, they are just easier to use.

I had a android Droid before that, which was WAAAAY better than the infuriatingly horrible blackberry I had to suffer with because it was free...and I was too cheap to buy one....yet.

So, the Blackberry was the worst smart phone ever....except it did push mail, its ONLY strength, at least for me (I didn't have to check the mail, I'd get a notice).

If the other phones do that too, oh well, at least on the BB it just worked for that w/o me having to try anything special. It was about useless though to READ the mail on the small window....it loaded and opened agonizingly slowly, it was all but impossible to scroll through a report or data table, etc...ad a web-site, OMG, you'd die of old age waiting for a page to load.


The Nexus has been a lot better (Faster, etc) than the Droid though, and, except for the battery needing to be recharged a few times a day, I'm OK with it. If I could get an extended run-time battery for it, I'd like it a lot more. The Nexus is easier to read a report on than the Droid was, as they download and open faster, and I can scroll about more easily. 

The iphones my wife and kids have run a lot longer w/o needing a recharge than my Samsung...so when I'm due for an upgrade again, I'll probably get an iphone...albeit I'll see what else is out there when that time rolls around.


----------



## Nitroz (Mar 31, 2013)

It is the Galaxy S3 for me, I love the geeky features of this phone. The smart stay that knows when you are looking and does not shut off the screen, being able to say "cheese" and it will take a picture, sharing pictures or songs just by bumping the phones together, and all the widgets to play with. Oh, and being able to sync with youtube through my Xbox and PS3 is awesome! Just pick a video on the phone hit play and it starts playing on the Xbox while you watch or look for another video on the S3 as it plays.

I am rooted so all the ATT bloat is gone and I enjoy having control over this excellent phone. I am able to tether using my unlimited data, and the 4G LTE is blazing fast.

With that said, the Iphone is good for those who just want something simple that works. I on the other and like to customize my device. I don't like to use custom rom's but I do love being rooted.


----------



## Silgt (Mar 31, 2013)

Have the original iPhone, v3, 3GS, v4, 4S and finally v5...switched to a Note II late last year and will not be looking back anytime soon.

About the only think I'll miss from my iPhone are the built quality and iTunes...everything else (for me) Sammy wins hands down! The vasatility of getting out of iOS eco system is like driving out from a bumpy, winding B-Road onto a stretch of empty freeway! YMMV

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idleprocess (Mar 31, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> The Nexus has been a lot better (Faster, etc) than the Droid though, and, except for the battery needing to be recharged a few times a day, I'm OK with it. If I could get an extended run-time battery for it, I'd like it a lot more. The Nexus is easier to read a report on than the Droid was, as they download and open faster, and I can scroll about more easily.


The OEM extended battery is 2100mAH vs the stock 1850mAH ... not a big bump in capacity (~13.5%). Upside of the OEM extended battery is that it only adds a mm or two to the thickness. Solutions from 3rd parties with decent reputations (such as Seidio) double the thickness of the phone, but also roughly double the capacity of the stock battery at 3800mAH.

Have you tried any configuration/software solutions to improve battery life such as screen auto-brightness, disabling background synching, or an application such as JuiceDefender?


----------



## Rono8582 (Mar 31, 2013)

I've had the iPhone 3GS for years. Since it first came out, and I love it. This is my second one since my first took a dunk in the toilet. The second one I bought for a buck! Yes one dollar since it was the old phone and its great.

before that was a Sony Ericsson candy bar style that was awesome. Everything that was once good will be replaced but that doesn't mean it wasn't once good. Apples hay day has come and gone, but they did some good things in that time.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Apr 1, 2013)

iPhone. I always say it's a smart phone for people who don't really do the technology thing. The meaner version I say is that it's a smart phone for dumb people.


That said, I use an iPhone because it was given to me, it's easy to use, and I don't have a lot of stuff going on in terms of apps, songs, vids, etc. 

I personally wouldn't buy an iPhone because they're too pricy and I don't feel like supporting such a greedy company to that extent. But I can't deny that Apple does use some nice parts on the inside, and their hardware has been surprisingly solid. I had been using an original iPhone until a couple months ago. Screen broke because I dropped it one too many times. Can't say I like the glass front and back of the new phones, sounds like a dumb idea to me making a phone out of glass... At least plastic has some give before it busts.


----------



## texasPI (Apr 1, 2013)

I've had both and I think iPhone wins in terms of build quality. I'm currently using a Galaxy S3 and I lowlve the power of the software but build quality is disappointing. It creaks in a certain spot when I hold it and its quite annoying. This is my second one, first one out of the box had a home button issue. IPhone never had these issues but the biggest issue I have with ios is the lack of quick access to wifi/BT etc like Androids quick settings drawer. 

Tapatalk Ad


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 3, 2013)

Several posts have either been edited or removed that pertained to "religious connotations" in this thread. Keep on track here and leave editorializing out of this thread.

Bill


----------



## Jumpmaster (Apr 3, 2013)

I had an iPhone once...several years ago. I could never hear the new email alert tone and since I couldn't change it or make it any louder, I got rid of it. Now I use a Samsung Galaxy Tab 7+ for email and other data needs and it works great.


----------



## ypsifly (Apr 7, 2013)

The day the iphone 5 was first released just happened to be the day my contract with Verizon was up for renewal. They offered me an iphone 4 free with renewal so I went with it and so far, have no regrets. My two previous phones were Samsung and both had problems. The second one was supposed to be military grade, which is a big deal to me since I am clumsy and tend to break things that are not overbuilt. About six months in it got splashed with water and quit working. I tore it down and used silica packs and got it to work, but it was never the same since. It would die and I would have to remove the battery then re-install it to get it going again.

I bought an Otterbox for my iphone and it has taken some bad drops onto hard floors and still keeps going. I've gotten maybe one dropped call where my previous phones each dropped a few monthly. I get all alerts and for someone who doesn't try to "push the technology" it works great for me. I browse the web on it daily, email half a dozen times a day, download stupid vids from Youtube...etc and get great battery life. I charge once, maybe twice a week when it gets past 25%. I have friends and coworkers who use Galaxies and it seems like they are always putting theirs on the charger.

I'm not an Apple fanboy, I do have a Shuffle that I use when riding my bike, but I'm VERY satisfied with my iphone 4's performance so far and will most likely buy another when my current phone does eventually die.


----------



## sexyleds (Apr 15, 2013)

Definitely, Apple!

I was reluctant to get my first iPhone because of the high price. But I received it as a gift and since then I am never going to switch to anything else. 

I know, it's just my opinion. And maybe it sounds too emotional. But that's what is fascinating about Apple products - people just fall in love with them. 

In my opinion, it's due to the fact that they are hard to break and very easy to operate. (super intuitive)


----------



## Danielsan (Apr 19, 2013)

I have to say that im still using an old Iphone4 and i dont see any need for a new one, i had a Lumia 920 for a day but it crashed and rebooted, i guess they solved the problem now and the 920 is a great phone but the thing is that i have devices that will work only with IOS like a Sky pay TV App and other things, so im kind of forced to stay with apple  and honestly, the new smartphones are so good, the difference is not really big between them but i wont use Android because its still kind of laggy to me, it seems smooth but i realizy some small lags and i really hate that, the Nokia 920 with Win8 and the Apple IOS is really smooth and thats a big argument for me. I also had the iphone5 for a day and it was scratched, i brought it back. Now im happy with the iphone4, it feels much better then the Iphone5 and its super solid, i dropped it once on a hard stone surface and it has only a minor scratch on the steel frame, so maybe i will get the iphone6, who knows but definately not android. But i lost a bit my interested in smartphones i have to admit.


----------



## holylight (Apr 28, 2013)

I recently traded my iphone5 for note2

After a week of using note2 I have to say note2 is not for busy or with little phone technology knowleage person to use. Apple apps is more user friendly. 

In short apple is easy to use and note 2 is complicate. Thats only for 1 week of testing note2. 


Sent from my GT-N7105


----------



## MikeAusC (Apr 28, 2013)

mvyrmnd said:


> . . . . I still haven't found a device that will steer me away from the iPhone. . . .



When my friends realise just how much more you can see on the 5in screen of the Samsung Note, they pay attention.

When they see me writing on the screen and having the handwriting converted to text, they realise how far behind Apple has fallen - the dead guy said "if you have to use a stylus, you've failed". Unfortunately this has been misinterpreted as "If you use a Stylus, you've failed"

When they see my new emails as a Widget on the Home screen (the dead guy mandated you can only have icons on Apple homescreens) they start to realise that Apple is no longer the leader.

When they see two Apps running simultaneously in Multi Window mode, they start wondering how much they can sell their iPhone for.


----------



## MikeAusC (Apr 28, 2013)

holylight said:


> I recently traded my iphone5 for note2
> 
> After a week of using note2 I have to say note2 is not for busy or with little phone technology knowleage person to use. . . . .



Have you set "Home Screen Mode " to "Easy" ?


----------



## holylight (May 1, 2013)

I am not using the easy mode on note 2. I not a fan boy of iphone but this time I really have to say iphone is a over all winner.

1) note2 got externl sd card up to 64gb but is purposely restricted. A big let down.

2) play store or samsung store for apps is very inferior to apple store. Less workable apps.

3) the battery drainage is inferior to iphone due to the software setup.

4) a big sercuity issue as most of the software downloaded can "obtain my information without my knowledge" for note 2.

5) not user friendly as manual setting need to be done or note 2 might lag due to constantly updating. Unlike iphone 1 setting to cancel all update.

I going to get iphone 6 for my next phone unless samsung let apple manage its software.

Sent from my GT-N7105


----------



## Glenn7 (May 1, 2013)

ios 7 is coming soon as well and that might bring apple back up to date compared to other interfaces.


----------



## MikeAusC (May 1, 2013)

holylight said:


> I am not using the easy mode on note 2. I not a fan boy of iphone but this time I really have to say iphone is a over all winner.
> 1) note2 got externl sd card up to 64gb but is purposely restricted. A big let down.
> 2) play store or samsung store for apps is very inferior to apple store. Less workable apps.
> 3) the battery drainage is inferior to iphone due to the software setup.
> ...



1) note2 got externl sd card up to 64gb but is purposely restricted. A big let down.
- Really ??? I haven't noticed anything. How is iPhone better ?

2) play store or samsung store for apps is very inferior to apple store. Less workable apps.
- Wow, thanks for this convincing argument

3) the battery drainage is inferior to iphone due to the software setup.
- Wow, thanks for this convincing argument

4) a big sercuity issue as most of the software downloaded can "obtain my information without my knowledge" for note 2.
- Haven't you learnt how to check an Apps Permissions before Installing ?

5) not user friendly as manual setting need to be done or note 2 might lag due to constantly updating. Unlike iphone 1 setting to cancel all update.
- No, this just isn't a problem.


----------



## Kueh (May 1, 2013)

1) note2 got externl sd card up to 64gb but is purposely restricted. A big let down.

Hmmm... my camera stores photos and videos directly to the external microsdhc card. I store and play 1080p compress video files from the external microsdhc card and they play flawlessly. I even have a full dvd copied to the external microsdhc card and it plays flawlessly as well. I have numerous music albums (yes my own) copied to the external microsdhc card and they play nearly flawless (the mp3 tags get messed up sometimes). Some ebooks ... hmmm ... missed anything ?

2) play store or samsung store for apps is very inferior to apple store. Less workable apps. 

Just how many apps does a person need. Samsung's included software on the Note II is pretty good out of the box.

3) the battery drainage is inferior to iphone due to the software setup. 

Obviously you have very little experience with smartphones. I have an HTC TP2 at the time of the new Iphone 4. You should read archived cries from the Apple fanboys about poor battery performance then, also background data usage chewing up precious 1GB plans.

4) a big sercuity issue as most of the software downloaded can "obtain my information without my knowledge" for note 2. 

Unlike Apple obtaining the information from your entire phone without you knowing about it.

5) not user friendly as manual setting need to be done or note 2 might lag due to constantly updating. Unlike iphone 1 setting to cancel all update.

Lag from updating .... maybe if you have a poor internet connection, but that is lag of a different colour. Maybe a slight hesitation when a large app is installing is about the only "lag" that I have noticed.

I going to get iphone 6 for my next phone unless samsung let apple manage its software.

Better get used to Samsung then.


----------



## holylight (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the information to let me know how good samsung are.

Sent from my GT-N7105


----------



## Silgt (May 1, 2013)

Like I mentioned before, I have every version of iPhone since it came out but after ditching my iPhone 5 for my Note II I didn't look back.

Yeah I admit i do missed the iTunes (I still haven't found a music player good enough to replace my iTunes...any suggestions?) but almost everything else I preferred my Sammy.

I travel quite a fair bit and it is important for me to be able to watch movies of all sorts while I'm on the road. It's such a hassle with iPhone but with Samsung it's no longer an issue. The external SD card makes all the difference. The battery of my Note II is 3100mAh so that last quite a bit plus the larger screen all works for me. 

There's no "better" phone...just which one do you prefer or works for you. To me...my Sammy is an excellent working tool, my preferred communication device and a great travel companion, plus I do not need an additional iPhone/lightning cable to bring along during my trips and that is enough for me to finally ditch my iPhone

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rexlion (May 1, 2013)

I have an iPhone 3GS and a Samsung Galaxy 7" pad. Both are nice, but the iPhone's touch screen seems more accurately registered and responsive, and thus feels easier to use. On the pad the correct spot to touch seems to usually be about a millimeter above whatever you see.


----------



## gallorross (Oct 7, 2013)

I am using Windows phone right now and i have to say it is better than I phone or another Android phone.


----------

